# Aktuelles Handy CDMA + GSM



## FReiser (16 Mai 2017)

Wer weiss denn wo ich ein aktuelles (also in Bezug auf Prozessor, Speicher)
Handy mit CDMA und GSM bekommen kann ?


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2017)

CDMA ist doch quasi out...


----------



## Lauser3 (4 Juni 2017)

CDMA lebt, und zwar in einigen Ländern der ehemaligen SU.
Ich war da kürzlich und da gibts tatsächlich auch Kombi Handies die GSM und CDMA beherrschen!
Lauser


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2017)

Lauser3 schrieb:


> CDMA lebt, und zwar in einigen Ländern der ehemaligen SU.
> Ich war da kürzlich und da gibts tatsächlich auch Kombi Handies die GSM und CDMA beherrschen!
> Lauser


doll!
und was bringt uns das?


----------



## LexiKon (7 Juni 2017)

Schau halt z.B. bei http://www.7mobile.de/ nach einem günstigen Gerät.


----------

